# 1:24 slot car drag racing in Monticello Indiana



## metzijs (Dec 28, 2011)

Our church is building a scale 1/8 mile drag strip complete with a trackmate timing system.

Our initial plans include two classes of cars both using stock Parma Edge RTR cars with S16D motors and lexan or hard shell bodies. Junior class will be ages up to 12 and Pro class is for adults and children 13 and older.

We need to gage local interest in this venture. Please reply to this post if interested so that we can begin to build a database of contacts for an upcoming meeting to develop the details.

Looking forward to some affordable drag racing fun!


----------



## metzijs (Dec 28, 2011)

Check out our website for more info:

www.pikecreekslotcardragway.webs.com


----------



## metzijs (Dec 28, 2011)

Check out the pics of our track as it is being built.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

looking good! Keep it up. Just wish you were a little closer. :wave:


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sundance you arent that far away are you??,iam going and il ive 2 hrs away.. this track is nice looking an i think maybe we can talk jason into also running bracket racing..come people of Indiana chime in on this track,and one little thing Jason failed to mention..ITS FREE TO RACE !!!!!!!!!!!! starting In March ,and maybe racing B4 March. here is a shot of the track build in progress.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Scottman2007 I don't get out of church till 11:45 and a 2 hour drive after that just isn't possibe =)


----------



## Tweaked (Feb 15, 2014)

I would love to stop by and race but my car isnt stock and its not a parma and I run hard bodies. I think there should be all different classis instead of just parma and stock, I bet alot more people would show up if you would allow other cars to race. I went to the website and was all excited untill I read the rules :-(


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The original poster hasn't been on HT in over a year. Might be best to call the number on the link or stop by the church to see if they're still racing.


----------

